# Dell Wireless 1395 driver



## mewola (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, I am trying to get my Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN Mini Card to work in Windows XP Professional. Does anyone know how to get the driver for this operating system. The hardware says it is compatible with XP, but neither Dell, nor any other place I can find has the XP driver. Thank you for any help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You should be able to get the correct driver from Dell using the Service Tag # on the machine. If not, I'd contact Dell tech support and ask them why that doesn't work.


----------



## salohcin69 (Jan 25, 2009)

I just got this working by simply downloading this driver from dell support. Just search the details in there driver support page ie. 1395 xp driver then download the corresponding driver from your search.
However I downgraded from vista to Xp and was without a proper xp driver .... not sure if this was your case as well, seems allot of ppl have issues with drivers when trying to go back


----------



## chase817 (Jan 30, 2009)

salohchin69: Did you ever get the driver for this? I can't find it, and am running into the same problem. I went back from Vista to XP. I have a Dell XPS M1530 laptop. If you have a pointer, I would appreciate it.

Thanks in advance.

Mark C.
Hudson Public Schools


----------



## salohcin69 (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah so if you have the 1395 wlan card from vista to xp your going to need to search dell on the support page for 1395 wlan xp , but then after you install the package you might get an error. keep a note where the files extracted though, ususally c/dell/drivers etc..... now just go into device manager and find your uninstalled wifi card right click it select update driver, select manually find it, look in the area where the package extracted to for a folder cald drivers and select the proper file.

that method worked for me!

though I use network magic and for some reason it wouldnt work, not sure if that is related to another missing driver , but regardless windows wireless utility functioned and connected properly. I unfortunatly went back to vista though , i Have the inspiron 1318 and let me tell you.. it was desined for vista, I think that dell really didnt want anyone using xp on it  waiting for sp2 maybe theres light at the end of the tunnel 

Hope this helps


----------



## barcapat (May 30, 2009)

cheers salohcin69, your tip on getting the 1395 driver installed worked perfectly first time. I'd been struggling to get it working, having downloaded the relevant driver exe from Dell site all seemed ok, but then when running it, it said I didnt have the relevant hardware installed. but as you mentioned, I could manually update the driver for the card using the /driver directory where the dell package had been installed. 
thanks again... thats it sorted in XP now to try and get it working in OSX on this great little Samsung NC10 Hackintosh! 
At least now I know I installed the card properly and connected the black and white wires ok.


----------

